# THE RUNWAY > Air Travel Forum >  Air Travel

## zsazsa

I have travelled several times, going to Europe, some states, and I must say, air travel is the best, the feeling of you were like flying? Heaven!

----------


## joymartine

Air travel is a form of travel in vehicles such as airplanes, helicopters, hot air balloons, blimps, gliders, hang gliding, parachuting or anything else that can sustain flight.Air travel can be separated into two general classifications: national/domestic and international flights. Flights from one point to another within the same country are called domestic flights. Flights from a point in one country to a point within a different country are known as international flights.

----------


## peat

> I have travelled several times, going to Europe, some states, and I must say, air travel is the best, the feeling of you were like flying? Heaven!


Europe is actually a paradise whether you travel from a plane or a train. But some places reveal their beauty to those traveling by air and some to those traveling by land.

----------


## Fredericvogler

Travel insurance can be very important to some people. It is a safety net for when you need it more, when you're in a strange, and you have a lot of money invested in your vacation. These are the answers frequently asked questions on the subject.

----------


## sbglobal

I have travelled several times, going to many cities  in India  and I must say, air travel is the best,.  But   a little costly  then Train and buses.

----------


## punkcobe

There are so many transportation available in the world like by train, by car, by boat and by air plane. Air travel is the very fastest way for traveling for different places. But is very costly and not very safe for traveling.

----------


## outsourcefirm

Travel insurance can be very essential to some individuals. It is a protection net for when you need it more, when you're in an unusual, and you have a lot of cash spent in your holiday. These are the solutions faq on the topic.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

There are so many transport available on the planet like by practice, by car, by vessel and by air aircraft. Air journey is the very most effective way for travelling for different locations. But is very expensive and not very secure for travelling.

----------


## oaklandyellowcab

Air journey is a form of take a trip in vehicle such as airplane, helicopters, hot air balloon, blimps, gliders, hang gliding, parachuting or anything else that can sustain flight.

----------


## outbreakuk

The best thing which I really like about air travel is that you can reach your destination in hours instead of a day by other means of transport communications.

----------


## mikehussy

Air travel is considered as cheapest modes of transportation. It is also one of the safest modes of travel. You can also save money on little things, like bringing your of purchasing a set from the airline.

----------


## susanus

According to me air travel is the best, Easy and fast way for travelling, Air travel can be divided into two general categories such as flights international and national/local.

----------


## hotelssmilford

I have experiences to travel through many countries by air ways because it such a very easy way for travelling because there are providing the quality and best services. I like to travelling in spice zet.

----------


## DarwinKayo

Air travel is mode of transportation in which you are using aeroplane, helicopter, para suit, etc. This is the cheapest transportation which give you best result for the transportation because of this will take less time of journey. Also air travel provide the goods transportation.

----------


## ammisphillip

Traveling by air is one of the best and the fastest means of transport, air traveling is expensive which is not affordable by everyone. To get the best, comfortable and affordable air travel one should deal with cheap flight. Cheap flights provide the best service in reasonable price which can easily be affordable by people.

----------


## Namek

It’s really great post.

----------


## blynksystems

Well, its all about discussing about the air travels via flights. It is a rich experience to proceed journey via flights. Today especially for the vacation there are many new brands and air lines has been introduced all over the world.

----------


## nickbroene

I think air travel is the best, easy and fast way to travel, Air travel can be divided into two general categories such as flights international and national / local.

----------


## johnmatthewsz

For me air travel is the best. Because it’s very fast compared to other travelling.

----------


## mathew999john

I am a frequent air traveller overseas. I have to visit mostly all of the countries of Europe. Paris is a beautiful city of Europe. Last month I spend twenty days in Europe with my family. It is very low air fare to Europe from New York City.

----------


## david22

Air travel is best as compare to other.Its really less consuming time.

----------


## martinguptill

Travelling can be done in many ways and Air travel becomes very vast from last few many years.Also it is one of the fastest way for travelling and many travelling companies in the market which provides their best packages for all.

----------


## kathycarter

If you have not flown before, you might have a lot of questions about what to expect and what you should do. The first thing to remember is that traveling by airplane is safe and can be enjoyable. Knowing what to do and what to expect in all phases of your air travel will make your trip much more relaxing, and you will be a veteran air traveler before you know it.

----------


## david22

Air Travel is very useful and time saving in the present time.People really enjoy air travel.

----------


## JamesJones

Traveling by air is the best option for saving time and sometimes for saving money!

----------


## sankalppatil732

Airplane travel allows for shorter travel times and travel efficiency; it allows people to ... The world is now global and there are no true borders thanks to air travel.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Yet despite the inconveniences, air travel still holds a number of advantages over car, train and bus travel. Speed. For long hauls such as transoceanic flights, air travel is unquestionably the fastest way to get to your destination, but even on shorter trips planes are often quicker. Safety. Comfort. Cost.

----------


## hangraolytam

Go travel by plane, true is very great. I have been traveling with Sinagapore airplanes many times and I enjoy the feeling of flying in the sky. Very good

----------


## linhlacless

Go travel by plane, true is very great. I have been traveling with Sinagapore airplanes many times and I enjoy the feeling of flying in the sky. Very good

----------


## davidsmith36

Air travel can be separated into two general classifications: national/domestic and international flights. Flights from one point to another within the same country are called domestic flights.

----------


## karanprakash

Totally agree with you.

----------


## shamu424

Air travel is a form of travel in vehicles such as airplanes, jet aircraft, helicopters, hot air balloons, blimps, gliders, hang gliders, parachutes, or anything else that can sustain flight. Use of air travel has greatly increased in recent decades  worldwide it doubled between the mid-1980s and the year 2000.

----------


## Lebbykiles

Do you love Air Travel?

----------

